# I Need some help on a project about UAE



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hello UAE forumers. This is my first post here in the UAE forums, however I have great interest in the nation. My business teacher has assigned my class to do presentations on how business is done in nations. I chose UAE! Here are several questions I am really confused about, if I can get some help it would be very appreciated. 

1.	Religion or cultural influences on the lifestyle of the population.
2.	Types of jobs people generally have.
3.	Make up of the work force (for example is it mostly men or men and women mixed).
4.	How body gestures and greetings differ from that in America.
5.	How are business negotiations carried out?
6.	What are some of the major companies located in this country?
7.	What sort of government does the country have (ex. Democratic, Dictatorship, etc.)? Who Answers the business questions of what will be produced government or the consumers/people like in America.
8.	What are some of the exports and imports for this country? Who are some of their major trading partners?
9.	What could Americans perhaps learn from the way they do business?
10.	What was the one thing you found most fascinating about this country?


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Are you kidding me, do you expect us to answe question number 10? :S

Anyhow, the book "culture shock! United Arab Emirates" i think is quite a good source for many of the questions, even though the book is over 10 years old and therefore it may not be completely accurate as to how it is now.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Sahil12345 said:


> Hello UAE forumers. This is my first post here in the UAE forums, however I have great interest in the nation. My business teacher has assigned my class to do presentations on how business is done in nations. I chose UAE! Here are several questions I am really confused about, if I can get some help it would be very appreciated.
> 
> 1.	Religion or cultural influences on the lifestyle of the population.
> 2.	Types of jobs people generally have.
> ...


1. Official religion is Islam but due to the high expat population, there is a large christian and hindu community as well. Islam is the dominant religion and you can find at least one mosque on almost every other block. There are churches and temples as well, and the non-muslims are free to practice their religion.

2. Depends on which city you focus on. Abu Dhabi is engineering based because of the large oil resources. So there are many technical related people in the capital. Dubai is emerging as a commercial hub, thus most of the jobs here are marketing and business oriented.

3. Mostly men.

4. Shaking hands is normal. The arabic way of greeting (shaking hands and rubbing noses) is common, which might seem "weird" to americans. Men and women hugging in public is not considered appropriate unlike in America. A man making direct eye contact with a woman while talking to her might be considered rude. Women and elders are respected (reserving seats for them in buses etc).

5. I am not quite sure what you are assking for here

6. Let's see... pretty much every multi national company has its regional headquarters or a branch in Dubai/Abu Dhabi. I can think of plenty: Siemens, ABB, Honeywell, Microsoft, Schlumberger, DELL, GE etc.

7. The country is a dictatorship, under two main royal families: the Nahyans and the Maktoums. The emiratis and expats alike, are however completely satisfied with their leaders. The leadership regulates production of consumer products.

8. Major exports: oil (really?), dates
Major imports: food, labor, clothes (pretty much everything)
Major trading partners... tricky one, I'll leave these to others to answer.

9. Trust in leadership

10. :sleepy:


----------



## Naz UK (Jan 28, 2006)

LOL @ Krazy attempting an answer! Cool.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

Hey man, I tried being professional kay:


----------



## Sahil12345 (Apr 2, 2006)

omg Krazy thank you very much, really appreciate you taking time to answer my questions. My teacher knows nothing about UAE but my project will amaze him! btw sorry about number 10 it was not really meant to be in there lol  !


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

major exports could also inclde aluminium, natural gas and we re export loadsa things!
Major trading partners...erm the EU, Iran, China, India, lots of oil goes to Japan... and the rest of the GCC ofcourse.  

R


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

sahil:

I can also recommend the book "Oman & The UAE, Insight guides 2006". Quite good even though i recommend u to read from other sources aswell and not ONLY from this. Becouse their are some perspectiveissues.


----------



## THE DUBAI GUYS (Aug 5, 2004)

this is a v.good govt website...

http://www.uaeinteract.com/

and go here:

http://www.uaeinteract.com/uaeint_misc/pdf_2006/index.asp

also the ebook on the UAE economy is a very interesting read...its on the rite side of the screen...

R


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

I dont know if u are done with ur report or still, I would give u some information about the Emiratis or what we call local's point view.

1. Basically everything has an Islamic influence in Emiratis life. Calling the UAE a secualr country would be considered an offence for them. They are conservative in general and most of females cover themselves from head to toe except the face while males wear the traditional clothes. The UAE is an Islamic country, you can hear the prayer call five times a day. Freedom of practicing religion is given by law but preaching to other religions other than Islam is prohibited

2. In general Emiratis prefer governmental jobs. Short working hours, good salaries and secured jobs.

3.Emirati females dominate the jobs in the educational, healthcare, insurance and banks sectors comparing to the Emiratis. It is overall male dominated though

9. Our Sheikh's wisdom

10 Dubai's propaganda


----------

